# its earthday!



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Go plant a tree or sumptin!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My new apple tree will be planted today!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

do strawberry plants count?


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Absolutely! 

I am gonna see about planting some type of berry myself. As much for crittets, as for me.

I also knockwd out a top bar bee hive this morning. Still need to stain or paint it, made this one from pine.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i think strawberry plants count. i planted some this morning also. i have been out since early morning. raked everything up in the yard.filled 5 large leaf bags. transplanted a few things. went out to the median and cleaned all that up. swept the sidewalk . i'm on a curve so quite a bit and i'm responsible for it. hoed my rock garden. put a few nails in my picket fence.glued some bird houses on the fence. dug out a few more bricks, put my frogs on rocks. all in all things look good. ~Georgia


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I took daycare on a 2 mile nature walk. After the baby goes home I plan on taking the rest out and we will be doing yard work, weeding, planting strawberries type of thing.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll pee outside.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dont forget to do it on the rhubarb. rather than let it go to waste. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I practically became One with the earth today! (See the Homesteading Singles thread.) Hopefully THAT counts!!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being a little "earthy"!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I was a little "poopy," too... but two sides of the same coin, I reckon.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I sprayed roundup today


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope thats a poor taste joke, but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism, so we all make our owb choices.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, Monsanto says its OK!:goodjob:
I potted some petunias and some sort of healing herbal plant that my mom sent. I should go look and see what the name of it is......


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I cant plant anything yet


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My earth day will be postponed until I move. I don't need anything else to tend to right now.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Every day is earthday to a farmer....James


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> I hope thats a poor taste joke, but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism, so we all make our owb choices.


I'm sorry your child and your neighbors child has autism, but it's not from roundup.

And no, it wasn't a joke...I spray chemicals everyday....it's my job.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GeorgiaLady said:


> Hey, Monsanto says its OK!:goodjob:
> I potted some petunias and some sort of healing herbal plant that my mom sent. I should go look and see what the name of it is......


I did buy 8 more pepper plants at add to my garden yesterday.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> I'm sorry your child and your neighbors child has autism, but it's not from roundup.
> 
> And no, it wasn't a joke...I spray chemicals everyday....it's my job.


 http://sustainablepulse.com/2013/04...up-to-diabetes-autism-infertility-and-cancer/


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

It kills weeds, not a huge stretch that its bad for ya.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

lonelytree said:


> I'll pee outside.


You are the Salt of The Earth.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> It kills weeds, not a huge stretch that its bad for ya.


Water will kill you too if you drink 10 gallons in a day...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> http://sustainablepulse.com/2013/04...up-to-diabetes-autism-infertility-and-cancer/


For every link you supply I can find 10 that tell different...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I doubt it. i have researched it quite a bit, but hey its your choice.

No money in it for me, either way.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> Water will kill you too if you drink 10 gallons in a day...



Ok, i will drink a glass of water with lunch, instead of round up, if you dont mind!

I wonder why foljs dont just spray "weeds" with water?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Monsanto is an evil company, but the fact is, glyphosate (the active ingredient in roundup) becomes inert very quickly after coming in contact with soil and has no residual effect.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I liked the joke to bad people always have to make it personal. Kind of sucked all the fun out of this thread. ~blowing smoke~....LOL!!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not just this thread. All of ST has been sucked humorless.


Fowler said:


> I liked the joke to bad people always have to make it personal. Kind of sucked all the fun out of this thread. ~blowing smoke~....LOL!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I planned on planting some veggies, but the weather turned cold and very windy, so I hope good intentions count. Didn't want the plants shredded by 35+ MPH winds. I'll plant tomorrow instead.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I still have not gotten my 8 peppers in the ground yet, tiller out of gas...too tired so I walked down to the pond and went fishing.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

swamp man said:


> Monsanto is an evil company, but the fact is, glyphosate (the active ingredient in roundup) becomes inert very quickly after coming in contact with soil and has no residual effect.


Actually Monsanto has gotten a bad rap from media and people who think they are evil...they are no more evil than WalMart.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Wal-mart is my least favorite place in the world. I think i would rather sleep in a bed of horse manure than shop at wal-mart. I try not to give my money to corporations that I dont like, or businesses I think are morally iffy. I think my biggest beef with monsanto is the GM seeds, produce and grains. I dont like feeding my kids food made with GM food.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

My cowpeas are poking their heads up today!! I am so proud. Now, If I can keep the deer out of them, I will be one lucky lady!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> I doubt it. i have researched it quite a bit, but hey its your choice.
> 
> No money in it for me, either way.


I can, I promise...not that it would change your mind anyway...your mind is made...Monsanto caused your child to be autistic.

Wonder how my friends child became autistic? His brother is just fine and they are close to the same age...I'm guessing if it was roundup then all 4 children would be autistic.

Sorry, but it's just not consistent enough for me to believe it...people always look for someone or something to blame for a health problem.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GeorgiaLady said:


> Wal-mart is my least favorite place in the world. I think i would rather sleep in a bed of horse manure than shop at wal-mart. I try not to give my money to corporations that I dont like, or businesses I think are morally iffy. I think my biggest beef with monsanto is the GM seeds, produce and grains. I dont like feeding my kids food made with GM food.


Not much GM produce...if any.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> Not much GM produce...if any.


I dont wanna hijack the thread....BUT. What about the arctic apples? There are tomatoes, corn, squash, cantalope, strawberries, potatoes...not to mention the really weird ones...like grapple, apples that taste like grapes, I almost bought those recently at kroger, the giant rasians, the pluots, tangelos. Not saying its ALL bad, just saying...GM produce is definitely out there. Heres an interesting excerpt from an article about PLU's. 



*If there are only four numbers in the PLU, this means that the produce was grown conventionally or âtraditionallyâ with the use of pesticides.* The last four letters of the PLU code are simply what kind of vegetable or fruit. An example is that all bananas are labeled with the code of 4011.
*If there are five numbers in the PLU code, and the number starts with â8&#8243;, this tells you that the item is a genetically modified fruit or vegetable.* Genetically modified fruits and vegetables trump being organic. So, it is impossible to eat organic produce that are grown from genetically modified seeds. A genetically engineered (GE or GMO) banana would be: *84011*
*If there are five numbers in the PLU code, and the number starts with â9&#8243;, this tells you that the produce was grown organically and is not genetically modified. * An organic banana would be: *94011*


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GeorgiaLady said:


> I dont wanna hijack the thread....BUT. What about the arctic apples? There are tomatoes, corn, squash, cantalope, strawberries, potatoes...not to mention the really weird ones...like grapple, apples that taste like grapes, I almost bought those recently at kroger, the giant rasians, the pluots, tangelos. Not saying its ALL bad, just saying...GM produce is definitely out there. Heres an interesting excerpt from an article about PLU's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huge difference between hybrid and GMO.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, if there are supposedly zero gm produce in the supermarket why do they have their own plu? 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

I can see this is going nowhere but to run me out of st just like i was run out of ce for posting opinion.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Whos running you off?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Plu's don't denote anything to the consumer, that myth has been around forever even huffington post says it's not true:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeffrey-smith/plu-codes-do-not-indicate_b_473088.html


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

coolrunnin said:


> Plu's don't denote anything to the consumer, that myth has been around forever even huffington post says it's not true:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeffrey-smith/plu-codes-do-not-indicate_b_473088.html


 Thank you for the link and the info. I actually never pay attention to PLU's unless it starts with a 9.  The grapple incident was purely impulse...i mean, who wouldnt want to try an apple that tastes like a grape. Anyway, I admit the plu quote was misleading because the GMO plu's havent caught on...yet. HOWEVER, there are still plenty of genetically modified fruits and veggies on the market. Best way to avoid those is to buy all organics. Maybe if congress ever decides to take the corps out of the equation and just do what people want them to do, which is LABEL GMOS's....the GM plu starting with 8 will be used.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> I can, I promise...not that it would change your mind anyway...your mind is made...Monsanto caused your child to be autistic.
> 
> Wonder how my friends child became autistic? His brother is just fine and they are close to the same age...I'm guessing if it was roundup then all 4 children would be autistic.
> 
> Sorry, but it's just not consistent enough for me to believe it...people always look for someone or something to blame for a health problem.



My child is not autitic. i am not sure how you read that in to what i said.

I cant quite figure if your playing dumb, or have a poor sense of humor.

Regardless, i dont shop at walmart either, and am looking forward to the may 25th march against monsanto.

Hey, i know i am the wierd one. I font shop at walmart, dont use credit cards , dont eat processed food and i certainly dont spray poisons on anything. most prefer not yo think about what they do. i understand.....


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

mickm said:


> Regardless, i dont shop at walmart either, and am looking forward to the may 25th march against monsanto.


I'm looking forward as well.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I love killing bugs with chemicals. I like the way they look, especially the big Red Wasps and especially the smaller Guinea Wasps, as they hit the floor with a little thud and go legs up. That always brings a smile. Of course Fire Ants in the garden is another favorite target, along with cut worms and those big green tomato worms. If you can see 3 of them and pick'em off and squish them you can spray the plant and in ten minutes see way more thats fallen off as a result. There's lots of joy to the art of killing insects in the garden, that's just my favorites.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Back to earth day......I drove 275 miles looking at gorgeous Texas wild flowers, and all my travel snacks came from an organic grocer.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Well, I don't really spend all my time splashing insects, and I did have a couple of new wild flower photos from Mother Earth. One is actually a tree, about 15 ft tall in the edge of my woods.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful as always, Fox. That tree... do you know what it is? It's stunning, but I would still name it a Phyllis Diller tree.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Rae, it has a wonderful sweet smell that will get your attention from a long way, and its called....(my spelling here) Gransie Graybeard. 

Phyllis Diller? Okay, ya got me there


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Fox - is the second pic a fringe tree? Its beautiful! I know there is a native form from Virginia, but I wonder if its too hot for them here?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't know what its proper name is Jaclynne, the colloquial name for it around here is Gransie Graybeard. The smell is much akin to a Magnolia, sweet and pungent at the same time. I was riding the tractor when the smell hit me...then I had to go find it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Phyllis Diller? Okay, ya got me there


Nothing like it around here. It reminded me of Phyllis Diller because she always wore those crazy, fluffy feather boas... the plumage on that tree reminded me of them.  I know your Google-fu is strong... you can check it out in your copious free time.

I was out running errands this afternoon and my heart was bursting with the beauty all around me: The pastures now filled with wild iris, the California poppies sprung up everywhere on the road verges, rhododendrons and azaleas blooming like they belong in a carnival, the dogwood, cherry and magnolia trees showing off like brazen ladies of the night. I will try to grab my camera tomorrow and go on a little photo excursion.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Fox - Gransie Greybeard is a much cooler name.

I found it.....
http://www.abnativeplants.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=plants.plantdetail&plant_id=115

And it will grow here.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Jaclynne, thanks for the link! How odd; it grows in Pennsylvania and New York, but not Oregon. I wonder why that is...?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

BRB - Gotta step outside for a minute.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> I hope thats a poor taste joke, but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism, so we all make our owb choices.


You said it...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GeorgiaLady said:


> Thank you for the link and the info. I actually never pay attention to PLU's unless it starts with a 9.  The grapple incident was purely impulse...i mean, who wouldnt want to try an apple that tastes like a grape. Anyway, I admit the plu quote was misleading because the GMO plu's havent caught on...yet. HOWEVER, there are still plenty of genetically modified fruits and veggies on the market. Best way to avoid those is to buy all organics. Maybe if congress ever decides to take the corps out of the equation and just do what people want them to do, which is LABEL GMOS's....the GM plu starting with 8 will be used.


Please list the GMO fruits and veggies...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> You said it...


Inability to read explains a lot.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

mickm said:


> I hope thats a poor taste joke, *but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism*, so we all make our owb choices.


 
Or type?....Sorry but I read it that way too


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

How, could you read it that way?

Wont means will not, last i checked. Implying that my child does not have not autism and will jot in the future?

I type on a touch pad, and screw up a lot, for that i do apologise. I do not (dont) understand the misunderstanding here?

I am sorry but my child does not have autism. i do not know that rounup causes autism, but has been linked to it. autism has became much more prevalant in recent years. why? I fint know, but i do not believe many current farming practices are healthy for us.

Regardless, i was only saying that the i do not use weed killers. what anyone else does is their choice.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I read it that way as well.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sorry for the confusion, although i honestly do not understand how it was intrepreted from what i wrote.

My son does not have autism.

I will not have sny more children, but if i did......

and they did have autism, I would know it was not caused by round up. I do not use roundup, and do my best to avoid those that do, and gmo products. its hard to fo , though.

Clearer?

Jeesh, i just thought earthday was a cool idea!


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I sowed some more flower seeds for Earth Day!


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres a pic of my Grancie (fringe tree). They can get large. This one I planted about 16 years ago.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

coolrunnin said:


> I read it that way as well.


At least I'm not the only one...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I would have understood it, along with everyone else who read it, had it been written like this:


I hope thats a poor taste joke, but it wont be my child. My neighbors child has autism and since its linked to autism he wont be using roundup either. My neighbors autistic child, and the half truths I read on the internet has me carefully spending my hard earned money on organic food and zero processed food. We all make our own choices.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> How, could you read it that way?
> 
> Wont means will not, last i checked. Implying that my child does not have not autism and will jot in the future?
> 
> ...


You have the right to believe what you want to believe...even if its not true.

Btw, I was just saying I used roundup on earth day...no lie there, used it today and yesterday too. You just had to get upset about it...have a little humor...get out every once in a while.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> I would have understood it, along with everyone else who read it, had it been written like this:
> 
> 
> I hope thats a poor taste joke, but it wont be my child. My neighbors child has autism and since its linked to autism he wont be using roundup either. My neighbors autistic child, *and the half truths I read on the internet has me carefully spending my hard earned money on organic food and zero processed food.* We all make our own choices.


I think you're just being mean. As far as half truths, I believe the same can be said for all the studies showing GMO corn and soybeans are safe for us to eat in the long run. Theres just as many studies showing GMO's are safe as their are saying GMO's are not safe. Scientists dispute this that and the other. Its my choice to feed my children what I want and I really couldn't care less what other people think. I make up my own mind about things. Processed food is bad for your body whether its made from GMO grain or not, its still bad for a growing child to eat a ton of processed food. Does it cause autism, cancer, autoimmune disease, tumors and the like....IDK, theres too many conflicting many studies out there. Will I feed my kids processed crap? Only in moderation and by moderation I mean, barely any. And really if you think about it, its not only the GMO's in processed food thats bad. Its the HFCS, dyes, preservatives etc that are bad as well. Even before GMO's were a "big deal conspiracy theroy" I STILL didnt feed my kids fast food, HFCS, soda and highly processed food products that resembled cardboard more than food. Just my two cents I guess. I'd rather spend my money on good nutritious food than anything else.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Not being mean, somebody couldn't take a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well here is my contribution to Earth Day. 

Love the different type of raised beds. 

http://www.organicgardening.com/learn-and-grow/five-raised-beds


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ya know, I believe in the idea of critical mass--trickle something "not natural" in long enough there is bound to be problems(actually more truthfully the word should be consequence, it works both for good and bad). So for that reason I avoid flouride (been lucky enough to live places where it's not put in the wawter...yes I used flouride tootpaste for a long time but when non was available I bought that, which was when I got more info on flouride yaya. In any case I'm squicky about taking in a chemical for a life time or years, be it an additive or chlorine or a medication. I've been on well water for the last 10 years, ie no chlorine. I can tell a difference in my skin and hair and feeling. Been back on chlorine while at my dad's hosue for a year, I couldn't stand the feel of the water or the taste. 

That said, I believe in eating "happy food" that's been grown naturally as possible, vigorously as possible and at the very best by myself, being loved up out of the ground as it were. Sure all that is woo woo, but my gut says there's something to it, and well talk to me when I'm 80 and see how these choices have done me for my life. So far it's going well and I am healthy and well preserved. My teeth are in great shape despite no flouride (it's genes and diet).

So, no trans fat, aspartame or other fake sugar, nitrate/ites, chemical filled meats, "processed" water (and to add to that I have drunk straight out of wilderness rivers and streams here in the PNW all my life, never got sick), flouride, antibiotics, hormones(BC pills), makeup, dryer sheets, fragrances, let's see what else ha. 

I am also a total fresh air junkie. I snort with abandon.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> You have the right to believe what you want to believe...even if its not true.
> 
> Btw, I was just saying I used roundup on earth day...no lie there, used it today and yesterday too. You just had to get upset about it...have a little humor...get out every once in a while.



Dude which of us makes money off it? Your sounding like a tobacco gompany defending smoking.

Its ridiculous to say a weed killer has no harmful effects.

Now if you want to use it, thats fine, but dont tell me i am wrong when there is no financial reason for me to feel how i do.

Its funny that three people midunderstood what i wrote. three people who disagree with me on different matters.

Meanwhile others understood it just fine.

Ignore facts, i dojt care.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

wannabechef said:


> Not being mean, somebody couldn't take a bit of sarcasm.


 I didn't see anything mean in what you wrote? I use glyphosphate and other herbicides, as well as insecticides. If I had a little yard and garden, I might not? But I would still be tied into those who do. If there was no way to control weeds and insects in a large scale, there would be many more masses of people facing starvation. Natural ways work to an extent, but you need to be thankful that not everyone is tied into a hardcore thoughtless philosophy.

Actually if some did what they so vehemently believe, they would be knapping flint and tying bone onto a stick with rawhide to use for their gardening. And eat nothing but what they knew was derived in a totally natural way. BUT...there is NO one that doesn't benifit from these (evils)!

So if you don't have a need to use them, be glad that others use them wisely. Without them, the world would be a more hurting place! They're used in many ways to benifit you, without you ever having a thought about how they do?

I don't spend time on the internet looking for someone to agree with me, I do take notice of what I see around me. Sure...in a perfect world they are not needed. However I don't live in utopia, and neither does anyone else!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Little joe, i do agree with your last paragraph. Dont nobody need to agree with me.

Just thought bragging about using weed killwr, was off topic at the least.

I dont believe its needed.

It is needed wirh goverment subsidised agg that is now in use.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> Dude which of us makes money off it? Your sounding like a tobacco gompany defending smoking.
> 
> Its ridiculous to say a weed killer has no harmful effects.
> 
> ...


You have not posted any facts.

Please take a step back and read what you type/and typed...your typing skills are lacking...you even tried to blame some of it on your tablet...I'm on an iPhone with smaller buttons and can do better. I am sure more than three people read it just as I did, only three spoke up about it. You understand it because you wrote it...just like you understand all about roundup (because you read some Internet site on your tablet).


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

mickm said:


> Little joe, i do agree with your last paragraph. Dont nobody need to agree with me.
> 
> Just thought bragging about using weed killwr, was off topic at the least.
> 
> ...


Did you know glyphosate was originally developed as a plant growth regulator? Do you know how powerful it is if used this way? Do you even understand how glyphosate works?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

littlejoe said:


> I didn't see anything mean in what you wrote? I use glyphosphate and other herbicides, as well as insecticides. If I had a little yard and garden, I might not? But I would still be tied into those who do. If there was no way to control weeds and insects in a large scale, there would be many more masses of people facing starvation. Natural ways work to an extent, but you need to be thankful that not everyone is tied into a hardcore thoughtless philosophy.
> 
> Actually if some did what they so vehemently believe, they would be knapping flint and tying bone onto a stick with rawhide to use for their gardening. And eat nothing but what they knew was derived in a totally natural way. BUT...there is NO one that doesn't benifit from these (evils)!
> 
> ...


Maybe some of these folks should really step back and see how organic the food they buy really is. A diesel tractor works the garden, it's harvested with same tractor, and loaded into a big diesel truck and driven 1000 miles to the grocery store where they buy it...oh, and just because it's a produce stand or a farmers market doesn't mean it was grown locally or even organic.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

wannabe, do you realize that this is not general chat?

And FWIW, I had no problem understanding that neither Mick's or his neighbor's kids have autism. Pretty easy to see that he said "but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism."


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Terri in WV said:


> wannabe, do you realize that this is not general chat?
> 
> And FWIW, I had no problem understanding that neither Mick's or his neighbor's kids have autism. Pretty easy to see that he said "but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism."


My first reply (that of sarcasm) was not general chat (but on topic, sadly not taken as sarcasm), but mick had to take it to general chat...please don't preach to me.

Type it 1000 times and it still reads "my or my neighbors kids with autism". It was not cleat written and you know it...you just have a bone to pick with me because of another thread...why even bring autism into the conversation if neither have it...as of right now I'm so confused I don't know who, if anyone has autism...and what does the neighbors kid have to do with mick anyway? Rainman had autism...

Secondly, you contributed nothing earth day related to this thread...but I did. 

As of today I have still not planted the 8 cayenne pepper plants I purchased on earth day from my big evil Corporate Home Depot....not one sign in the nursery area about earth day at my local home depot btw...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> but it wont be my or my neighbor's kids with autism


Seems pretty dang clear to me, I can see the word wont in there(minus the ', but I don't nit pick folk's typing) . Maybe you should try reading the whole sentence. 


And buddy, you flatter yourself too much in thinking that I have a bone to pick with you because of another thread. I don't recall even knowing you existed until this one.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested. 

http://www.nal.usda.gov/afsic/pubs/ofp/ofp.shtml


USDA National Organic Standards Board (NOSB) definition, April 1995

âOrganic agriculture is an ecological production management system that promotes and enhances biodiversity, biological cycles and soil biological activity. It is based on minimal use of off-farm inputs and on management practices that restore, maintain and enhance ecological harmony.
ââOrganicâ is a labeling term that denotes products produced under the authority of the Organic Foods Production Act. The principal guidelines for organic production are to use materials and practices that enhance the ecological balance of natural systems and that integrate the parts of the farming system into an ecological whole.
âOrganic agriculture practices cannot ensure that products are completely free of residues; however, methods are used to minimize pollution from air, soil and water.
âOrganic food handlers, processors and retailers adhere to standards that maintain the integrity of organic agricultural products. The primary goal of organic agriculture is to optimize the health and productivity of interdependent communities of soil life, plants, animals and people.â

Also: 





USDA Consumer Brochure: _Organic Food Standards and Labels: The Facts_
âWhat is organic food? Organic food is produced by farmers who emphasize the use of renewable resources and the conservation of soil and water to enhance environmental quality for future generations. Organic meat, poultry, eggs, and dairy products come from animals that are given no antibiotics or growth hormones. Organic food is produced without using most conventional pesticides; fertilizers made with synthetic ingredients or sewage sludge; bioengineering; or ionizing radiation. Before a product can be labeled âorganic,â a Government-approved certifier inspects the farm where the food is grown to make sure the farmer is following all the rules necessary to meet USDA organic standards. Companies that handle or process organic food before it gets to your local supermarket or restaurant must be certified, too.â Consumer Brochure, USDA National Organic Program, http://www.ams.usda.gov/nop/Consumers/brochure.html


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I planted a tree. Camera battery dead. Sorry. 

And since this convo has turned in to a big peeing match.....my dog helped to water the tree in.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Wasn't this the most interesting thread in ST of late? I use the past tense only hopefully, with an eye to the more realistic possibility that it has only just begun.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

HAY Tommyice, you wanna fight? 
Getcha some GMO if you do, you're gonna need it!!!
:heh:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

wannabechef said:


> Maybe some of these folks should really step back and see how organic the food they buy really is. A diesel tractor works the garden, it's harvested with same tractor, and loaded into a big diesel truck and driven 1000 miles to the grocery store where they buy it...oh, and just because it's a produce stand or a farmers market doesn't mean it was grown locally or even organic.


Exactly! Since the last culture of totally organic people either were assimalated or died of starvation and disease. Starvation and disease go hand in hand, especially with a totally natural philosphy. Even though there CANNOT be one anymore! We all benifit from technology! I've never seen any of the back to nature bunch using a maximum of flint or bone tools as a total lifestyle.

Even if they had no use for 16th century technology, they still benifit from present age. Herbacides and pestacides keep a check on things for few to feed millions!

For sure we need to maintain some sort of security on safety and use! But facts remain present that glyphosphate is one of the safest herbacides to use. Technology is always changing, and I don't want to stay in the dark ages, especially before antibiotics...well....even the internet...was developed!

We will, and should keep searching for better ways...to serve ourselves. Is that being selfish?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Meanwhile, back to Earth Day again.....remember the travel snacks I bought at the organic grocers for my trip to Austin? I forgot to tell you they gave me a free reusable shopping bag all printed up with Earth Day stuff. I used it again today at my local grocers.

I like Earth Day, I hate needless arguing because someone needs to be right.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> My first reply (that of sarcasm) was not general chat (but on topic, sadly not taken as sarcasm), but mick had to take it to general chat...please don't preach to me.
> 
> Type it 1000 times and it still reads "my or my neighbors kids with autism". It was not cleat written and you know it...you just have a bone to pick with me because of another thread...why even bring autism into the conversation if neither have it...as of right now I'm so confused I don't know who, if anyone has autism...and what does the neighbors kid have to do with mick anyway? Rainman had autism...
> 
> ...


the word "with" is not in their anywhere

we are on singletree i have no idea what you are talking about general chat

my food comes from my garden, no gas engine of any type in there

I type on a samsung smart phone that has a very small screen. Once again, you read something i didnt say. i never mentioned a tablet

now read again, do what you want to do.

Dobt try to convince me that a weed killer is healthy.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Jaclynne said:


> Meanwhile, back to Earth Day again.....remember the travel snacks I bought at the organic grocers for my trip to Austin? I forgot to tell you they gave me a free reusable shopping bag all printed up with Earth Day stuff. I used it again today at my local grocers.
> 
> I like Earth Day, I hate needless arguing because someone needs to be right.


Your right, i am sorry.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

What i should have remembered


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Said apple tree. Anybody got any ideas on how to keep the weeds down?  (we so need a tongue in cheek smiley)


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Tommyice said:


> Said apple tree. Anybody got any ideas on how to keep the weeds down?  (we so need a tongue in cheek smiley)


Organic mulch? :teehee:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Said apple tree. Anybody got any ideas on how to keep the weeds down?  (we so need a tongue in cheek smiley)


Leslie I add fetilizer(compost or chicken bedding) to mine in late fall then mulch with leaves.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I prefer the glyphosphate option, myself.

I planted some stuff trying to get grass growing in my yard; sadly, it appears that was wasted effort. I acknowledged that on Earth Day.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

mickm said:


> Little joe, i do agree with your last paragraph. Dont nobody need to agree with me.
> 
> Just thought bragging about using weed killwr, was off topic at the least.
> 
> ...


It's your option to believe as you choose, whether it's wrong or right? So many times you have spoken of facts, but only offered opinions. 

I sincerely doubt you know anything of agriculture other than what you have read on the internet, on sites that tended to favor your views. Have you worked in it, or been tied to it, to make a living using it, other than a brief period, if at all?

You say you grow your own food, in reality you might grow a small portion of it. Oh... and you didn't use any type of fuel to grow your garden? C'mon man, think outside of your little ideal box you want to live in!

You benifit from biological weapons whether you choose to see the light or not, and you probably won't! Have you ever had any immunzations? Do you think water can be delivered to a field without ditches and canals being kept clean of weeds and brush, or even areas needed for storm drainage. I guess you could concrete them in? Can plagues of insects be stopped from consuming your next winters worth of food? What if you could'nt keep your ditches clean enough to deliver water to your fields, because your team of horses was so weak because the last year you had a plague of insects, or you had to much rain and by the time you were able to get in the field, the weeds were ahead of you?

Have you any idea of the manpower and horsepwer it would take to feed the population we have without biological weapons, or the technolgy used? And still at times the manpower (if you had it) would be a futile element. Wait.... If your all natural, and don't want to be hypocritical, you probably have no need for the horses or oxen, cuz you will not use any steel. Have you got a clue on the resources used to manufacture that shovel you use?

Isn't anything bad about looking for a better way to do things. But talking smack cuz you're jealous that you don't have the same options, doesn't set well with me. I'm not any kind of a farmer at all! But I will keep using what benifits me to the upmost, with as little cost to me and my pursuit of a sustainble living for myself as well as my offspring, as I can.

You can live in your cozy little yard and believe in your hiprocritical (facts?) and I will still defend your right to be as misguided as you choose.



mickm said:


> the word "with" is not in their anywhere
> 
> we are on singletree i have no idea what you are talking about general chat
> 
> ...


You should read the labels, Mick! They are adament that you don't drink, or shower in it!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

littlejoe said:


> It's your option to believe as you choose, whether it's wrong or right? So many times you have spoken of facts, but only offered opinions.
> 
> I sincerely doubt you know anything of agriculture other than what you have read on the internet, on sites that tended to favor your views. Have you worked in it, or been tied to it, to make a living using it, other than a brief period, if at all?
> 
> ...


Bravo...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Shoulda let this thread lie while we had the chance.

Isnât it a BIT of a bootstrap to say that just because Mick accepts there may be significant dangers associated with the use of Round Up that heâs some sort of Luddite, littlejoe? Your contention that, simply because he is concerned about potential dangers from use of pesticides makes him someone who likewise objects to the use of immunizations and stainless steel, is ridiculous and unfair in the extreme.

Iâm also tired of the baiting about citations. Here are a few, and there are many more to choose from â but you can do your own research:

http://www.i-sis.org.uk/Glyphosate_Toxic_to_Mouth_Cells.php

http://www.globalresearch.ca/more-problems-with-glyphosate-us-rice-growers-sound-the-alarm/24775

http://permaculturenews.org/2012/09...ndup-resistant-maize-brings-shocking-results/

http://www.scribd.com/doc/57277946/RoundupandBirthDefectsv5

Hereâs one that vindicates the trollâs position. Sort of. It says itâs not the Glyphosate thatâs the problem. Itâs the POE-15.

http://gmoevidence.com/prof-gilles-eric-seralini-roundup-is-more-toxic-than-declared/

Ut-oh. But it looks like Glyphosate is creating some of the problems, after all.

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00284-012-0277-2

I agree with you that to feed a population in overshoot, all sorts of nutty measures must be taken. But doesnât the fundamental problem then become more about overpopulation? Why donât we think about solving THAT? Iâm not a big fan of treating the symptom and not the cause â which is all that the chemical inputs do.

Iâve used Round Up, I know itâs made from petunias, Iâve read all the stuff put out by Monsanto that says how it becomes inert within days and yada yada yada. My research didnât stop there, however. Iâve done my homework. Maybe some others should as well.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Said apple tree. Anybody got any ideas on how to keep the weeds down?  (we so need a tongue in cheek smiley)


Just for you Leslie:


~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

One of the beautiful things about being adults is that we can agree to disagree without being harsh, belittling or any other immature thing. There is always more than one side to a discussion, and each side usually has a bit of veracity to it.

At least for now, we are free to use, or not use, whatever we wish on the property we own. Maybe we should remember that.

~ST


----------

